# Which Merckx is this??



## martinliversidge (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm considering buying this bike but I don't know whether it is worth it?

Can anyone Identify from this picture what model it is please?

Thanks


----------



## martinliversidge (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been told by the seller it says tour de france on the top tube if that helps


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

It looks like junk to me. Non-Eddy Merckx junk at that.


----------



## Bloviating (Feb 3, 2007)

martinliversidge said:


> I've been told by the seller it says tour de france on the top tube if that helps


Possibly a falcon, which wasn't a very good bike.


----------



## martinliversidge (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats a big help thanks guys, I'll leave my bid on ebay at £20 as even if I win it'll make a decent hack bike/fixed gear bike.

Or should I just screw it and ask to get bid cancelled?

I've found this on fleabay with some better piccies.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Neither one are worth 40GBP......they're 20+yrs old, made of steel and probably rusting from the inside out. You'd be better off going saving your money or spending it on another bike in better shape, as the only thing "Merckx" about these bikes are the cheap stickers on the downtube.


----------



## Bloviating (Feb 3, 2007)

kjmunc said:


> Neither one are worth 40GBP......they're 20+yrs old, made of steel and probably rusting from the inside out. You'd be better off going saving your money or spending it on another bike in better shape, as the only thing "Merckx" about these bikes are the cheap stickers on the downtube.


Have to agree. These are not good bikes.


----------



## martinliversidge (Aug 3, 2007)

Cheers guys, you saved me a fortune!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Definitely looks like an old Falcon Merckx. Steer clear unless it's a real bargain and you're looking for a beater.


----------

